# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  प्रथम परिचय

## narendraK

सभी दोस्तों को मेरा प्रथम प्रणाम.


बड़ा ही अच्छा लगा अपनी मातृभाषा हिंदी में बनी इस फोरम और इसके लेख साहित्य को देखकर. जिधर नज़र डालो उधर इंग्लिश है किन्तु यह एक अच्छी बात है की लोग अब अपनी भाषा में बात करने में झिझकतें नहीं हैं. मैं कोई लेखक तो नहीं किन्तु मन में विचार आ रहा है की कोई लघु कहानी लिखू. 


धन्यवाद!

----------


## anita

> सभी दोस्तों को मेरा प्रथम प्रणाम.
> 
> 
> बड़ा ही अच्छा लगा अपनी मातृभाषा हिंदी में बनी इस फोरम और इसके लेख साहित्य को देखकर. जिधर नज़र डालो उधर इंग्लिश है किन्तु यह एक अच्छी बात है की लोग अब अपनी भाषा में बात करने में झिझकतें नहीं हैं. मैं कोई लेखक तो नहीं किन्तु मन में विचार आ रहा है की कोई लघु कहानी लिखू. 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद!



आपका मंच पे स्वागत है 

ये मंच आप जैसे सदस्यों के लिए ही है 

आप अलग विभागों में अपनी रुचिनुसार सूत्र निर्माण कर  सकते है

----------


## ashok-

> सभी दोस्तों को मेरा प्रथम प्रणाम.
> 
> 
> बड़ा ही अच्छा लगा अपनी मातृभाषा हिंदी में बनी इस फोरम और इसके लेख साहित्य को देखकर. जिधर नज़र डालो उधर इंग्लिश है किन्तु यह एक अच्छी बात है की लोग अब अपनी भाषा में बात करने में झिझकतें नहीं हैं. मैं कोई लेखक तो नहीं किन्तु मन में विचार आ रहा है की कोई लघु कहानी लिखू. 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद!


स्वागत हैं आप का ।

----------


## Krishna

स्वागत है मित्र ,..........

----------


## uttarakhandi

जरूर मित्र, 

आपकी लघुकथा का इंतज़ार रहेगा।

----------


## Shivay

हाँ बढ़िया फोरम है 

जल्दी जल्दी लिखो हम भी पढेंगे

----------

